# Crew Tracking Software, Yeti



## TwoGingerS (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, I wanted to ask what everyone uses to help manage your crews for snow removal services. I'm looking into this software called Yeti. Its strictly designed for snow removal services and offers everything I would need to help manage and track crews. Has anyone used this software before? Any feedback is much appreciated.

https://yetisnow.com/

We use ServiceAuto Pilot as our CRM system for our lawn care and irrigation business. Service Auto Pilot is great for managing our clients throughout the year but is not great for managing our snow division, Service Autopilot has a snow management side to the software, but it's not what I'm looking for, I need something better for tracking time, crews, and services reports of the services completed.

I've listed a little bit about our snow operations to understand my needs better. I have 24 plow trucks and three skid steers that I manage, seven sidewalk team with each sidewalk team varying from three to five crew members per team. I also manage 20 to 25 subcontractors with plows. We're out of Northern Virginia, about 30 miles west of DC, we annually see about 16-24" inches of snow per year. The sites we manage vary from hospitals, shopping centers, government buildings, and the public metro stations. Most of our properties are zero tolerance and are very demanding. Put it this way, freezing rain will get service, and most sites are 1" triggers.

I've been reading and following this site for years, but this is my first time posting. I enjoy the community and comradery.

Cheers to a safe and healthy February,

Taylor


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I glanced over the site quickly, some 9f it seems beneficial and some I'd be leary of.
Before I gave them any of my business specific info I'd want to know more about their ownership and / or ties to NSP's???
Seems like any easy way to collect date without leg work...just saying.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Curious what service auto pilot doesn't do (specifically)?

I've never heard of yeti before tbh

But you might want to check out operasoft and crew tracker

Crew tracker is marketed by John allin , it was developed by Dan Gilliland for his own company and then sold it to John Allin in 2013 I think.
I like operasoft but dan ran a pretty big show in his day with lots of subs so crew tracker might be what you're looking for...

https://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/

I couldn't get operasofts site to open up to provide a link ; so maybe I rescind my recommendation

They were pretty slick when they were called snowboard but they changed to "simplfi/simplicity" and now I can't get information like I used to...


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried to wrap my arms around Crew Tracker for a season but could not. Not user friendly at all.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Herm Witte said:


> I tried to wrap my arms around Crew Tracker for a season but could not. Not user friendly at all.


I heard someone else say that


----------



## CrewTrackerMike (Dec 20, 2017)

We've had some users swear at CrewTracker, while most other users swear by CrewTracker. The early part of the first year is the toughest because you need to get everything set up correctly to do what you want to do. After that, things go rather smoothly. Training is critical, as is applying what you learn. Most users are fully up and running in 3 - 6 weeks. CrewTracker doesn't do everything, however it is the most comprehensive snow management software system available. Plus it's ISO Snow compliant.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

We have used yeti for 3 years now. It works exceptionally well for us and has saved a great deal of time as far as administration goes. It has been a learning curve and takes some effort to set up but overal I've been very happy with it. 
As for giving them all your information, you don't really have to enter everything in. We put all our sites, addresses, make geo fences around properties, and we put site maps for each site. 
We do not list any prices and do not use it for billing. We strictly use it for tracking and then after each event I can look at what each person did and or crew and also can look at each site individually and see who was there and when and what services got done. It also has before and after pictures of services.

Anyway, I would highly suggest it for snow operations management.

QUOTE="TwoGingerS, post: 2353087, member: 92731"]Hi everyone, I wanted to ask what everyone uses to help manage your crews for snow removal services. I'm looking into this software called Yeti. Its strictly designed for snow removal services and offers everything I would need to help manage and track crews. Has anyone used this software before? Any feedback is much appreciated.

https://yetisnow.com/

We use ServiceAuto Pilot as our CRM system for our lawn care and irrigation business. Service Auto Pilot is great for managing our clients throughout the year but is not great for managing our snow division, Service Autopilot has a snow management side to the software, but it's not what I'm looking for, I need something better for tracking time, crews, and services reports of the services completed.

I've listed a little bit about our snow operations to understand my needs better. I have 24 plow trucks and three skid steers that I manage, seven sidewalk team with each sidewalk team varying from three to five crew members per team. I also manage 20 to 25 subcontractors with plows. We're out of Northern Virginia, about 30 miles west of DC, we annually see about 16-24" inches of snow per year. The sites we manage vary from hospitals, shopping centers, government buildings, and the public metro stations. Most of our properties are zero tolerance and are very demanding. Put it this way, freezing rain will get service, and most sites are 1" triggers.

I've been reading and following this site for years, but this is my first time posting. I enjoy the community and comradery.

Cheers to a safe and healthy February,

Taylor[/QUOTE]


----------

